# Flip Down TV. Would It Last in An SPL Car?



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Trying to decide if I want to buy a tv so I can let my friends and girlfriend watch movies and play xbox while Im driving. It would be a flipdown.

Im curious if any of you guys have ever had one in a car with a large stereo though, would its cut its life DRASTICALLY, if nto even down to days.. Or are they built to suit?


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Ya I was just wonderring if they were built to last or if anyone had any first hand experience.

And about conversing with the passengers, Ive got a qx4 with the lounge seating (basically beds) so camping out in the back of the car with a big tv would be kinda cool, and the ladies would like it lol


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Autiophile said:


> What the **** ever happened to conversing with passengers?


So you don't have a stereo in your cars and talk to your passengers constantly? Must be the lack of oxygen talking.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Autiophile said:


> You don't think SPL, television and xbox for driving friends around (as stated in the original post) is an obstacle to normal conversation? That scenario sounds like being a chauffeur to some partygoers rather than a friend who happens to be driving.
> 
> In his second post he mentioned using it while camping which makes more sense.
> 
> I obviously have a stereo in my car but it is only loud when I am alone. When I have passengers it is just for background music because I do enjoy conversation.



You're making assumptions. LOTS of them. Just because he has an SPL system doesn't mean he's playing it that loud all the time. Same with the TV and XBox. I have a screen in dash and a flip-down in my Rabbit but they don't get used 24/7. Also, just because you like converse with your passengers doesn't mean HE does. 

I agree that eventually an SPL car is going to break many things, but it wasn't your advice I had a problem with, but the unsolicited diatribe that accompanied it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If those are the only ones you see that would explain your response.


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

To answer the OP...
NO... it will not last.

The High SPL levels will be very detrimental to the fragile microscopic construction and conductors used in the LCD panel


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

hey, someone answerred my question! 

How exaclty do all these other cars with tvs manage to make them last then?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

W O T said:


> hey, someone answerred my question!
> 
> How exaclty do all these other cars with tvs manage to make them last then?



They don't put them in SPL cars or they change them...a lot.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

I doubt that, being as there is probably 500,000 people in the usa with a monitor installed in there card with a bumpin system. 

Theres gotta be some sort of safeguard or a company or brand that is protected against this


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

W O T said:


> I doubt that, being as there is probably 500,000 people in the usa with a monitor installed in there card with a bumpin system.
> 
> Theres gotta be some sort of safeguard or a company or brand that is protected against this


I think they key here is how SPL is your SPL system, what do you have for a setup? It sounds like since you still have all your seats and you daily drive your car that it might not be as outrageous as we're picturing based on you using the term "SPL car". Where I work we routinely put in monitors in cars that have 2-3 12's or 15's and they last without problems.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Exactly, there's a BIIIIG difference between "a bumpin' system" and an SPL system.


----------

